# Goggles of true seeing?



## RangerWickett (Oct 2, 2006)

A gem of true sight lets you use it for 30 minutes, and I imagine you have to hold it up to your eye to look through it. 75K.

How much would goggles that always give you true seeing cost?


----------



## Dracorat (Oct 2, 2006)

320 thousand gold.

And no, I'm not joking.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 2, 2006)

I wouldn't think you are. It's a hell of a powerful ability. I just want to know how you got that number so I can justify it to my GM if I decide to go for it.

Thanks.


----------



## Dracorat (Oct 2, 2006)

No worries. I used the table out of the DMG for calculating costs based on a continuous spell with a usual duration of 1 min/caster level


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 2, 2006)

What about a cursed version...Goggles of "Brew" Seeing (puts the wearer under the "Beer Goggles" effect)?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2006)

5 (spell level) x 9 (caster level) x 2,000 gp (use-activated/continuous) x 2 (duration in minutes/level) + 100 x 250 gp (material component) = 205,000 gp


_gem of seeing_

5 (spell level) x 10 (caster level) x 2,000 gp (use-activated) x 3/5 (charges per day*) + 50 x 250 gp (material component) = 66,250 gp

* not counting the ability to split the duration up.

Rounded up to 75,000 gp to cover the duration split-up, supposedly.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanee, I don't think you need to multiply the costs based on the original spell's duration if the item's effect isn't fully enduring. If it has charges, logic suggests you should just use the base price, and the multiplication is only there for balancing items that are always on.

Still, that doesn't explain the discrepancy between 205K and 320K. Seeing the math, I favor 205K.

Hmm. And the price for lenses of greater arcane sight would therefore be:

spell level 7 x caster level 13 x 2000 gp x 2 for duration = 364,000?

Now if I had an item with both abilities, you'd multiply the cost of true seeing by 1.5 for 307,500. And together they'd be 671,500.

Or would both effects need to have the same caster level? If that's the case (and if we assume a single wizard 13 is using g.arcane sight [sor/wiz 7] and true seeing [sor/wiz 6], rather than a mystic theurge casting true seeing as a clr 5 spell), then we get:

G.Arcane Sight = 364,000
True Seeing = 6 x 13 x 2000 x 2 + 25,000 = 337,000 x 1.5 = 505,500

Total would be 869,500 gp. Not out of reach for an epic-level character. I wish there was some sort of spell that let you just automatically know the effects of magic items too, though. Even Greater Arcane Sight doesn't do that.


----------



## Korak (Oct 2, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I wish there was some sort of spell that let you just automatically know the effects of magic items too, though. Even Greater Arcane Sight doesn't do that.




That's what DC 70 Spellcraft checks are for.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Thanee, I don't think you need to multiply the costs based on the original spell's duration if the item's effect isn't fully enduring. If it has charges, logic suggests you should just use the base price, and the multiplication is only there for balancing items that are always on.




You are right there, of course. The duration multiplier is only for continuous items. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Iku Rex (Oct 2, 2006)

Helm of vision from Defenders of the Faith is 91600 gp. It grants continuous _true seeing_ and a +1 insight bonus to AC.


----------



## Dracorat (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 5 (spell level) x 9 (caster level) x 2,000 gp (use-activated/continuous) x 2 (duration in minutes/level) + 100 x 250 gp (material component) = 205,000 gp
> 
> 
> _gem of seeing_
> ...





Actually, I screwed up, sorry. The error was certainly mine.

In my campaigns, if a PC is not making an item, the adept class makes it. (All my crafting NPCs are adept classes). And so I looked up the caster level on the adept chart because its habit for me. That caster level is 16. If you plug it in, you'll see the number I came up with. Also, your other item uses the same type of calculation. The gem.

But if it's a PC making it, the caster level is indeed much lower, and I forgot what I was doing was not what people usually do and so didn't mention it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2006)

Iku Rex said:
			
		

> Helm of vision from Defenders of the Faith is 91600 gp. It grants continuous _true seeing_ and a +1 insight bonus to AC.




Defenders of the Faith is about the last source for accurate item pricement, that I would consider. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Oct 2, 2006)

If you don't want to shell out that kind of money, consider the alternative:

Google of true finding. It's free, but you'll see things that aren't there, like the Aurora Shop telling you about their mind-affecting magic items when you see a mind flayer.


----------

